# FS-Fischer x13 wide-New in Box



## jimmywilson69 (May 9, 2011)

*FS-Fischer x13 wide-New in Box-Reduced Price*

Brand new Fischer x13 Wide (115mm brake) binding in unopenedbox.  This came from Sierra Trading Post as part of a ski package and I do not want the binding because I am planning on putting a set of Marker Dukes on the skis.  

Cost is $100(was $150)+UPS Ground shipping which is approximatly $10-$15 depending on where you are located.

I will add pictures this evening, as I forgot the camera USB cable to work today.

PM If interested, Price can be negotiable.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 1, 2011)

I still have these. Price is negotiable, epecially for all of the bottom feeders (like me!) out there!


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 1, 2011)

Good bindings and a good price.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 2, 2011)

do you need a binding for your joe105?


----------



## thetrailboss (Jun 2, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> do you need a binding for your joe105?


 
Sadly no.  Before you posted this I was able to get the Elan equivalent of the Head MoJo 15 binding mounted for about that price.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jun 2, 2011)

no worries, just thought I'd ask!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Jul 5, 2011)

Bump for July.

Price is negotiable, epecially for all of the bottom feeders (like me!) out there!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 3, 2011)

*Reduced Price*

Bump for August 

Cost is $100+UPS Ground shipping which is approximatly $10-$15 depending on where you are located


----------



## Philpug (Aug 3, 2011)

That is a steal for this binding. As said, it is a pretty good 13 DIN option especially at that price.


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 3, 2011)

jimmywilson69 said:


> Bump for August
> 
> Cost is $100+UPS Ground shipping which is approximatly $10-$15 depending on where you are located



now if i could just find some cheap fat skis to pair up with them . . . .


----------



## deadheadskier (Aug 3, 2011)

gmcunni said:


> now if i could just find some cheap fat skis to pair up with them . . . .



http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=91377


----------



## gmcunni (Aug 3, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=91377



too short for my fatness but thanks.


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Aug 3, 2011)

Philpug said:


> That is a steal for this binding. As said, it is a pretty good 13 DIN option especially at that price.



Thanks for the plug Phil!! Pun intended.  

back to the shameless plug...  As the OP said, these are new in box, I never even opened to inspect them. I really want a pair of Dukes and selling these would be a nice down payment!


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Sep 9, 2011)

*these are sold now*


----------

